# meteor shower on moon! [CLOSED]



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

finally got a meteor shower!  ill let in groups of 3 for about 5ish min each group. leave a comment and ill dm a code!

PLEASE congregate at town hall to wish. also ill kick everyone out after 5 minutes are done, so done leave on your own.

tips are appreciated! but please feel free to write on my board!! ^^

EDIT: please tell me your IGN and island so i know who you are

EDIT: group 1 is done! send group 2 codes now!

EDIT: group 2 is done! group 3 codes have been sent!

EDIT: Group 3 is done! Group 4 is coming onto the island right now. its 10:20 EST and ill probably take 2 more groups
EDIT; Group 5 codes have been sent yall
EDIT: Group 5 is currently on the island. dont worry! if you just commented or I already replied to you you'll be in the final group


----------



## stephanieac (Apr 24, 2020)

I can I come??


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> finally got a meteor shower!  ill let in groups of 3 for about 5ish min each group. leave a comment and ill dm a code!
> 
> PLEASE congregate at town hall to wish. also ill kick everyone out after 5 minutes are done, so done leave on your own.
> 
> tips are appreciated! but please feel free to write on my board!! ^^



also ill probably be running around catching wisp particles, dont mind me


----------



## Littlered (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd love to come!! I still haven't had one yet :c


----------



## dino (Apr 24, 2020)

i'd love to come, please!


----------



## Bomb (Apr 24, 2020)

hey can i get a invite?


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 24, 2020)

I’d like to come!
Alex from Orsterra


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 24, 2020)

I would love to come~ Sakura of Clow


----------



## Aeris (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd love to stop by! Aeris of Elysium.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

Bomb said:


> hey can i get a invite?


in the next group!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



mkyoshi7 said:


> I’d like to come!
> Alex from Orsterra


in the next group

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



SakuraJD said:


> I would love to come~ Sakura of Clow


next group!


----------



## unwitc6h (Apr 24, 2020)

can i please come


----------



## nicole8250 (Apr 24, 2020)

I wanna come!


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

unwitc6h said:


> can i please come


next group! group 2 just now coming in, whats your IGN + island name btw?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



nicole8250 said:


> I wanna come!


next group! whats your IGN and island name?


----------



## unwitc6h (Apr 24, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> next group! group 2 just now coming in, whats your IGN + island name btw?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Emily from Honeydew


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 24, 2020)

i would love to visit !!
autumn from eroda


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd love to come and wish please! I'm Eowyn from Ember! ^_^


----------



## nicole8250 (Apr 24, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> next group! group 2 just now coming in, whats your IGN + island name btw?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Nicola from Windmill


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

moomoopickles said:


> i would love to visit !!
> autumn from eroda


code has been sent!


----------



## Froggoshroom (Apr 24, 2020)

Id like to come if youre still open
Im Briahna from Oakheart


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! Can I visit? I'm Jazlyn from Fiore


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd love to swing by. Merka from clarity


----------



## coderp (Apr 24, 2020)

I would loooove to come!!!! Coydip from Meuse.

Also, is there anything specific youre looking for in tips? I got hybrids, some sahara stuff, couple DIYs


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 24, 2020)

If this is till going on I’d love to come by


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

Froggoshroom said:


> Id like to come if youre still open
> Im Briahna from Oakheart


still open! sending a code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Xcourt560x said:


> If this is till going on I’d love to come by


next group after current one!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Lavaliers said:


> Hi! Can I visit? I'm Jazlyn from Fiore


sending code!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

sending code!





Lumbridge said:


> I'd love to swing by. Merka from clarity


----------



## Saaahar (Apr 24, 2020)

May I visit !!


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

coderp said:


> I would loooove to come!!!! Coydip from Meuse.
> 
> Also, is there anything specific youre looking for in tips? I got hybrids, some sahara stuff, couple DIYs


you’ll be in the next group after current one! if you have hybrid hyanciths that would be great!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Saaahar said:


> May I visit !!


you’ll be in the next group after this one, whats your IGN + island name?


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Phoebe from Sfienrow!


----------



## Queeniexo23 (Apr 24, 2020)

I would like to come too pls! reyna from queens


----------



## griseldablossom (Apr 24, 2020)

could i visit too please! i'm griselda from blossom!


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> I'd like to visit! Phoebe from Sfienrow!


code sent!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Queeniexo23 said:


> I would like to come too pls! reyna from queens


you’ll be in the next group after current

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020




griseldablossom said:


> could i visit too please! i'm griselda from blossom!


next group!


----------



## Restin (Apr 24, 2020)

Would love to visit too!

King Krab from Bookpinch isle


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 24, 2020)

you'll be in the final group  @Restin


----------

